# Popper question re: cook time



## 73saint (Sep 6, 2020)

I usually don’t make them whole, and never before have I smoked them.  Usually use the delicate foods plate on charcoal grill and cook them quickly. 

So how long should I plan on these buggars to take?  I sliced my bacon thin, and stuffed w cream cheese and shredded cheddar.  I’m running 250 ish.  Thinking 2-2.5 hours, what say you?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 6, 2020)

About 2 hours I'd say


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2020)

Just long enough to render the bacon and no longer, I know it's a non-answer.
I like to run about 275°-300° and get that bacon cooked fast and thoroughly.
Yeah, about 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## 73saint (Sep 6, 2020)

Good deal.  Yeah, my intention was to run the poppers on the top rack so they’d be 275, but I ran outta room (brisket, pork shoulder, ribs).  May make some adjustments in a few.  Thanks!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 6, 2020)

I dont know long it'll take. But, I wanna be there when they are done! Looks good.
Jim


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes I’d think you are in the ballpark with your 2-2.5 hours plan. It also makes a difference how you like your bacon. Looks like a beautiful day there and you are running a beautiful set up.


----------



## AllenRR (Nov 7, 2020)

Last time I did poppers, it was just a bit over 2 hours. It looks like tribal wisdom agrees.


----------



## 73saint (Nov 7, 2020)

I lost this thread.  They came out so good I think I’ll do them again this week coming up.


----------



## singlguy9 (Oct 3, 2022)

I use a large WSM and run about 250-275.  I do A LOT of smoked peppers with bacon and cream cheese.  I kind of set it and forget it for 2.5 hours.  Peppers are soft and the bacon is done.  YUM!


----------

